# Sticky  New Oil List For the Cruze Diesel



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Epic Post


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Great post Manny. Glad your here with your knowledge.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Great job as usual Manny! Thanks for all your time and effort. Let's make sure to make this a Sticky Post.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Here is a Post on the 5w-40 ESP oil From Mobil 1 ,just to give you guys an idea as why I say go with the 5w-40 .

First sample on engine with 128k miles.

11,070 miles on Mobil 1 ESP Formula M 5W-40 and a Mann filter.

2% BD plus about .75oz PS white per gallon fuel (every tank).

About 7,000 miles highway, 4,000 miles Houston commute on this interval (started using this car for work commute last August...prior to then, 98% of my miles were highway).

Al-----14
Cr-----1
Fe-----32
Cu-----5
Pb-----0
Sn-----0
Moly---77
Ni-----1
Mn----0
Ag----0
Ti-----0
K------11
B------88
Si-----4
Na----1
Ca----1147
Mg----9
P------772
Zn-----923
Ba-----0

cSt viscosity at 100C-----12.52
Flashpoint----------------410
Fuel----------------------Trace
Antifreeze %--------------0
Water %------------------0
Insolubles %--------------0.3
TBN----------------------2.3

I am digging this report!


The Mobil 1/ESP, 5w-30 and 5w-40 have the same basic additive chemistry, so they should hold up about the same. These VW 507.00 start with a TBN of only 6.0-6.5, so a low TBN after 10,000 miles is to be expected. However I haven't seen any sign of excessive lead or copper wear from any of these CBEA engines, which would indicate the oil is turning acidic.

I do think the idea of running service intervals significantly longer than 10k miles with these VW 507.00 oils is only possible under ideal conditions. They don't hold up like the API/CJ-4, HD diesel oils with starting TBN's > 10.0.
The wear metal levels in these new CRTDI's take at least 30,000 miles to stabilize. So it's really hard to flag anything as being "out of family" before then. I'd test again @ 30k and 50k miles and evaluate the trend from those.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Car Engine Oils | Products | Mobil Super™ 3000 XE 5W-30
This one is Dexos 2 approved, and is the one that my dealer claims to use for the oil changes.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

This is a great effort Manny. 


Would you consider cross referencing the information in this sticky with the dexos2 registered products list?


GM dexos information center


As well, some of the oils you've listed are no longer on the retail market. (Elf withdrawn from the market. Total Quartz is now INEO MC3. Those are the two I know off the top of my head but your research may reveal others.) Updating the list to reflect what is on the shelf today will increase the relevancy of your work for the end user.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

The Key thing is to use a Low Ash oil this is ESP approved in the 5w-30 5w-40 . If it's BMW/Mercedes Benz/VW Approved , you will be way ahead of the game.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks Manny for the post!


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

I know there are some links here, but has anyone found a good store to purchase dexos 2 approved oil at? I usually just purchase synthetic oil at Walmart and then take that to the dealer and tell them to use that. It saves me $20-30 and ensures that I get the correct oil instead of a service tech overlooking the synthetic on the paperwork and putting in conventional when I ask and pay for synthetic. 

Walmart or Auto zone by me doesn't carry any dexos 2 yet

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks but does not answer my question. You say low ash esp but the manual specifically says to use dexos 2 approved. I would not use any oil that does not say dexos 2 on the bottle because I don't want to risk voiding my warranty. If you have a problem with the engine and it is found that you used an oil that is not dexos 2 you could be screwed out of warranty and have to pay out of pocket for repairs. Keep it to spec and you'll be fine

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> I know there are some links here, but has anyone found a good store to purchase dexos 2 approved oil at? I usually just purchase synthetic oil at Walmart and then take that to the dealer and tell them to use that. It saves me $20-30 and ensures that I get the correct oil instead of a service tech overlooking the synthetic on the paperwork and putting in conventional when I ask and pay for synthetic.
> 
> Walmart or Auto zone by me doesn't carry any dexos 2 yet
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I am looking since my first oil change that I do myself is coming up soon. I might opt to order online at this point.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Several of us are using this dexos2 registered synthetic 5w30. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take a look at dexos2 Brands | GM for a current list. There are a lot more now dexos 2 approved than there were when the Cruze CDT first hit the market.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> Take a look at dexos2 Brands | GM for a current list. There are a lot more now dexos 2 approved than there were when the Cruze CDT first hit the market.


Look at how many 5w-40's are on there...nice


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If you're looking for a particular weight oil you can key it in in the search box at the top of the list. That's how I found the 0W-30 oils I posted in another thread.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> If you're looking for a particular weight oil you can key it in in the search box at the top of the list. That's how I found the 0W-30 oils I posted in another thread.


Nice! Thank you


----------



## RedHot14Diesel (Jan 17, 2014)

Good info.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## hulkss (Jan 30, 2014)

I bought this oil from amazon.de
They ship to the US, no problem.
This is the Number 1 selling oil brand in Germany.
This is a Group III hydrocarbon synthetic oil.

Meets all GM preferences: 5w30 viscosity, Dexos2, and ACEP C3.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

hulkss said:


> I bought this oil from amazon.de
> 
> View attachment 58937


Can't go wrong there!


----------



## CTD2014 (May 22, 2014)

obermd said:


> Take a look at dexos2 Brands | GM for a current list. There are a lot more now dexos 2 approved than there were when the Cruze CDT first hit the market.


Mobil1 ESP that is listed there is 0W40. It would stand to reason that the 5W30 and 5W40 should be alright too since they are the same except for viscosity. Or am I way off?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

CTD2014 said:


> Mobil1 ESP that is listed there is 0W40. It would stand to reason that the 5W30 and 5W40 should be alright too since they are the same except for viscosity. Or am I way off?


They are fine. Running Mobil 1 ESP Formula M 5W40 here for this interval.


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

Amsoil AEL 5w-30 low saps European Motor oil is now rated VW 507/00 and MB 229.1


----------



## RedHot14Diesel (Jan 17, 2014)

I always thought Liqui Moly were like the under dog? When I was in Germany, I did the opposite. I use to order from Bavauto for my M car and it was cheaper. Anyway, a qt of oil was like 24 € for the Mobil and the Moly was 10 € less.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Diesel2 (Sep 25, 2014)

So one can use Amsoil AEL 5w-30 low saps European Motor oil which is rated VW 507/00 and MB 229.1 in a Cruze Diesel?


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong but "dexos 2" is a trademark of GM that each oil manufacturer has to pay a licensing fee to GM to be able to use this trademark. As is posted in the original post for this thread any oil meeting the specs for VW 507/00 and MB 229.1 meet the needs of the Cruze diesel.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Diesel2 said:


> So one can use Amsoil AEL 5w-30 low saps European Motor oil which is rated VW 507/00 and MB 229.1 in a Cruze Diesel?


I believe AMSOIL rates their mid saps oil as meeting DEXOS2 specifications. It is a 5W-40, but several people have been running it without issues.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I believe AMSOIL rates their mid saps oil as meeting DEXOS2 specifications. It is a 5W-40, but several people have been running it without issues.


correct........... using it for a year now after talking to their tech guys. 5w40 mid saps.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Does anyone recommend running the 0-30 weight oil? I am looking at the Mobil ESP and will probably order 5-30. Just wondering if there is any benefit at all to the 0 weight oil? Thanks. Awsome thread. I live in SE Wisconsin btw...so cold weather starting is somewhat an issue but nothing major. Also, is the stock AC oil filter good enough or has anyone ordered the WIX or other brand?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hulkss said:


> I bought this oil from amazon.de
> They ship to the US, no problem.
> This is the Number 1 selling oil brand in Germany.
> This is a Group III hydrocarbon synthetic oil.
> ...


Just wanted to point something out for people. Look at this bottle more closely.










In the USA, this oil would be called "full synthetic." However, because Germany has advertising laws that prevent companies like LiquiMoly (which is a German oil company) from advertising a group 3 oil as full[y] synthetic, they instead get around it by labeling it "Synthese-Technology." On their English website, it is labeled "synthetic technology." 

The Germans have acknowledged that there is a big difference between a group 3 "synthetic" based oil and a group 4/5 true synthetic based oil.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

Chevrolet Performance 88864041, Mobil Super 3000 XE Motor Oil | Chevrolet Performance

Just found this at Jegs for 6.99 full synthetic.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

NHRA said:


> Chevrolet Performance 88864041, Mobil Super 3000 XE Motor Oil | Chevrolet Performance
> 
> Just found this at Jegs for 6.99 full synthetic.


Forget about Jegs, I had to cancel my order placed more than a month with them, they are terrible.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

I have never had a problem with Jegs or Summit in the last 25 years or so.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

NHRA said:


> I have never had a problem with Jegs or Summit in the last 25 years or so.


Did you order Mobil Super 3000 Dexos2 in particular from Jegs?

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Compatible oil for the diesel is darn-near unobtainium here in Canada. Now that I have used up my four free oil changes, I've been looking around for relatively cheap sources of oil. So far, I have found Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30 for ~$16.50/quart and Pennzoil Euro L for ~$10.50/quart. Both at at Canadian Tire.

Supposedly Kendall GT1 Euro 5w-30 (ACEA C3) is also available from a distributor but I haven't been able to find it retail. It isn't even mentioned in this thread unless I've missed it.

I also found Liqumoly at NAPA for ~$81(or $92 - I forget)/5 litres. Way out of bounds at either of my recollected costs. Forget that!

What are other Canadian members doing to source their oil?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Total Quatrz INEO MC3 5W30 dexos2 fully synthetic is available in Canada.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

OK. Where?



Tomko said:


> Total Quatrz INEO MC3 5W30 dexos2 fully synthetic is available in Canada.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Found this:
https://order.germanparts.ca/package.html?package_code=TOTALPACK ~$50 per 5 litre jug + $15 shipping.
Volkswagen Parts from Roseland Technical Services for A4s $46 per 5 litre jug + $12 shipping, whether 1 or 3 jugs are ordered.

Techmax in north Mississauga (almost Brampton) is a brick & mortar supplier. No price yet.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

There's also Amsoil European Car Formula. It's been recently updated to be dexos2 compliant in the 5W30 viscosity. While not dexos2 registered I would have no hesitation in now using it once I use the 38 litres I have of the Total Quartz.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Castol EDGE Euro Diesel SAE 5w-30 Product code 06669-Diesel for US and 0209366 in Canada is what I am going to use from now on.
I found it at a local Napa in Canada.
I can only find this product on the UK Website. It is a 


SAE 5W-30
ACEA C3
BMW LL04
VW 504 00/ 507 00
Porsche C30
MB-Approval 229.31/ 229.51
 
Cheers.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Which NAPA was this? I stood in front of the Brampton location's in-store display and didn't see it. Then I asked the guy behind the counter if he had any ACEA C3 oils and he only pointed me to the tres-expensive LiquMoly. He then went on to say that Dexos 1 was the same as Dexos 2. Strikeout.

However, maybe if I specifically asked for the 020936 product code...

Did you get a price?




Cruz15 said:


> Castol EDGE Euro Diesel SAE 5w-30 Product code 06669-Diesel for US and 020936 in Canada is what I am going to use from now on.
> I found it at a local Napa in Canada.
> I can only find this product on the UK Website. It is a
> 
> ...


6


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

In other news, Brian at Roseland Technical Services just sent me a quote for 3x5 litre jugs of Total Quartz INEO MC3 5w-30 shipped to my door for CDN $169.50, tax included.

That's $10 per litre before tax. This is the best price I've found yet.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

dougc905 said:


> In other news, Brian at Roseland Technical Services just sent me a quote for 3x5 litre jugs of Total Quartz INEO MC3 5w-30 shipped to my door for CDN $169.50, tax included.
> 
> That's $10 per litre before tax. This is the best price I've found yet.


a few months one of your fellow Canadians purchased Mobil 1 xe3000 super dexos 2 on eBay and it was in 5 liter containers and shipped from Germany and he had it in a few days and I don't recall price but I think it was pretty good.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

$11.95 USD on their website. Way too expensive.

Also, the website's "Find AMSOIL near you" button doesn't seem to know that Canada exists. Enter a Canadian postal code and it points you to the International page. Then, that page has no listing for Canada.

There is however, SyntheticSolutions.ca - AMSOIL Dealers Across Canada - SyntheticSolutions.ca - AMSOIL Dealers Across Canada Privacy Policy that lists a bunch of sales reps. They appear to be working out of their houses with phone numbers but no street addresses.

Why doesn't the AMSOIL website point to the synthetic solutions people?

While the oil may very well be excellent, their sales chain is shady. I tried to send an email to the Caledon rep and it bounced.




Tomko said:


> There's also Amsoil European Car Formula. It's been recently updated to be dexos2 compliant in the 5W30 viscosity. While not dexos2 registered I would have no hesitation in now using it once I use the 38 litres I have of the Total Quartz.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I concur. Their sales channel has a certain undesirable 'Amway' feel aboot it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

dougc905 said:


> In other news, Brian at Roseland Technical Services just sent me a quote for 3x5 litre jugs of Total Quartz INEO MC3 5w-30 shipped to my door for CDN $169.50, tax included.
> 
> That's $10 per litre before tax. This is the best price I've found yet.


2.5 years ago I bought in bulk at $7 litre + HST. But I did the shipping.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Canadian Tire used to carry Mobil 1 Super 3000 but it seems to have disappeared off their shelves.

Who bought this off eBay? Care to report on your experience all this time later?



IndyDiesel said:


> a few months one of your fellow Canadians purchased Mobil 1 xe3000 super dexos 2 on eBay and it was in 5 liter containers and shipped from Germany and he had it in a few days and I don't recall price but I think it was pretty good.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

What's bulk? If you still have 38 litres left over, then you must have bought about 75-100 litres. Who did you buy from?



Tomko said:


> 2.5 years ago I bought in bulk at $7 litre + HST. But I did the shipping.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

dougc905 said:


> Canadian Tire used to carry Mobil 1 Super 3000 but it seems to have disappeared off their shelves.
> 
> Who bought this off eBay? Care to report on your experience all this time later?


Yeah, that's me, I will share the link here shortly, it took only 2 days to ship it from Germany to Toronto

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

there you go:
Mobil Super 3000 XE 5W 30 5 Liter MB BMW Ford GM VW | eBay

this is the ebay seller: Autoteile-oel.de

My advice get a bulk, like 20L one shipment.


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

Tomko said:


> There's also Amsoil European Car Formula. It's been recently updated to be dexos2 compliant in the 5W30 viscosity. While not dexos2 registered I would have no hesitation in now using it once I use the 38 litres I have of the Total Quartz.


My case order just came in. 12 qts should be good for a while. :grin:


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

dougc905 said:


> What's bulk? If you still have 38 litres left over, then you must have bought about 75-100 litres. Who did you buy from?


I bought 76 litres. I worked Google to find someone inside Total who had the authority to work me a price - and then he supplied it to one of their dealers about 25 km away. 

It's amazing what what can happen when you empower yourself and approach people in a polite yet professional manner. 

But to answer your next question - I can't find his name or email address.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

dougc905 said:


> Which NAPA was this? I stood in front of the Brampton location's in-store display and didn't see it. Then I asked the guy behind the counter if he had any ACEA C3 oils and he only pointed me to the tres-expensive LiquMoly. He then went on to say that Dexos 1 was the same as Dexos 2. Strikeout.
> 
> However, maybe if I specifically asked for the 020936 product code...
> 
> ...


Yes ask for that code its listed right on the box. It was a decent price, I had a discount after tax about 10.00 a liter.
It was in the back in cases not on display. He had to search for it.
For the price I am paying I wanted 504/507 as well as C3.
2 hours East GTA.
Cheers.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice post ... although I was expecting to see some nationally popular boutique oils in that list, like Royal Purple or Amsoil. I use another brand of boutique oil, Conklin, that, like many others simply doesn't want to pay the GM fee for listing it as Dexos 2 equivalent. I could try to dig up my old oil analysis sheets from my '12 Eco so you could see them and how well the oil seems to have performed/held up. I purchase my oil 5 gallons at a time (two 2.5 gallon jugs) More to follow ...


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

*Kendall GT1 Euro 5w-30*

The distributor for this oil in Canada is R.P. Oil (R.P. Oil Limited). They will give you a local retailer who can supply the oil.

I called Hanson Automotive in Brampton and was quoted CDN $95.47 + $1.82 environmental fee for a case of 12 litres. That gives a cost per litre of about $8.11.

Further research on the net has revealed an ash content of 0.78% which is above VW 507.0 specs. As such, people are frowning upon it on the VW boards. It does meet ACEA C3 and MB 229.51 specs though.

Do we care about VW 507.0 as long as the oil is ACEA C3 rated? Looking at the specs for AC Delco Dexos2 5w-30, it isn't VW 507.0 rated either.



dougc905 said:


> Supposedly Kendall GT1 Euro 5w-30 (ACEA C3) is also available from a distributor but I haven't been able to find it retail. It isn't even mentioned in this thread unless I've missed it.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

My supplier for Total Quartz INEO MC3 has shared with me that Total has evolved the oil into a new product called Total Quartz INEO Long Life. He told me this after I divulged that the oil was for the Cruze turbo diesel. Apparently it has longer drain intervals and lower ash to put less load on the particulate filter.

Cost in $CDN be $50/5L versus $46/5L.

I'm thinking that I could replace the filter every 8,000 km and replace the oil at 16,000 km.

Thoughts?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

dougc905 said:


> My supplier for Total Quartz INEO MC3 has shared with me that Total has evolved the oil into a new product called Total Quartz INEO Long Life. He told me this after I divulged that the oil was for the Cruze turbo diesel. Apparently it has longer drain intervals and lower ash to put less load on the particulate filter.
> 
> Cost in $CDN be $50/5L versus $46/5L.
> 
> ...


I suspect your dealer may express some concerns regarding your Powertrain warranty should you ever need to rely on it. 

As well, I would only engage in this practice with the benefit of oil analysis demonstrating TBN. TAN would also be a nice to have.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

dougc905 said:


> My supplier for Total Quartz INEO MC3 has shared with me that Total has evolved the oil into a new product called Total Quartz INEO Long Life. He told me this after I divulged that the oil was for the Cruze turbo diesel. Apparently it has longer drain intervals and lower ash to put less load on the particulate filter.
> 
> Cost in $CDN be $50/5L versus $46/5L.
> 
> ...


[h=1]Quartz INEO MC3 5W30 Quartz INEO MC3 is suitable for use in the latest GM European vehicles, especially those calling for GM dexos™ 2. [/h]
[h=1]Quartz INEO Long Life 5W30 Formerly Quartz INEO 504/507. It is especially adapted to German diesel technology although it can be used on gasoline engines as well.[/h]
Different products.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2013)

Correct, different. The MC3 is cheaper too!

I do not think the Kendall Euro GT1 has dexos2. It has a lot of other similar approvals, but not dexos that I know of.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

So my oil research has led me to believe that the oil required for our car is indeed available from a few suppliers. It is not an off the shelf item (from major retailers) in Canada as yet but can be found with a bit of asking. Dexos is a marketing vehicle. ACEA is a standard among a group of manufacturers, as such it is more credible in my view. BTW, GM is a member.

The oil change intervals recommended for Canadian purchased vehicles are accelerated in comparison with those purchased in the USA. The explanation for this is our supposedly harsh climate. I personally believe that this is an artifact of Canada's change to the metric system in the 1970's, wherein many marketer's used it as an opportunity to cash in on people's lack of knowledge on the conversions. Or the engineers at say, GM , really couldn't do the math.

Regardless, all of the oils that I mentioned including Kendall GT1 Euro 5w30 and Total Quartz INEO Long Life 5W30, while not Dexos2, are ACEA C3 rated. Reading this entire thread, there has been a lot of talk about dexos2 being a marketing thing. From what I have learned, so are the VW 507.0 and MB 229.51 ratings. The important rating to me is ACEA C3 - our own owners manuals state that ACEA C3 oil is suitable for the car. I wouldn't have mentioned the oils if they were not ACEA C3.

I was just looking for any other opinions on the oils, perhaps from someone who has tried them on their car or perhaps a client's car.

After some thought, I purchased the Total Quartz INEO Long Life 5W30 from the fellow that I mentioned. It was delivered the next morning. I also ordered two oil test kits from wearcheck.ca (affiliated with wear check.com). Those also arrived the next day. Sweet.

I ultimately dropped the cheap oil requirement. The oil I bought cost me about $12.20/L, tax and shipping included. This is actually cheaper than a litre of ACDelco ($11.50/L + 14% tax = $13.11/L), so I'm happy. The cheapest would have been the Kendall product.

What I plan to do is run my current oil until the oil life indicator on my DIC reads below 10%, then send that in for testing. It is currently filled with ACDelco oil. This should give me a baseline. I will then refill with the long life oil and again run it until the DIC reads below 10%. Then without a full drain&change, I will send a sample in. Whether I change the oil or just the filter will depend upon the test results.

FWIW, my DIC currently reads 43% with ~6800 km on the oil. If this is indeed accurate, then I should be able to go 12,000km before changing the oil. That's 7400mi, within the values that are mentioned on the Oil Testing Analyslis for Diesels thread.

I won't hit the <10% reading on the DIC until June or July, so I have plenty of time to research the logic or folly of changing the filter mid-life of the oil. From what I understand now, this is an accepted practice in many circles.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

@dougc905 I suggest that you read this thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...30281-dexos2-equivalent-diesel-motor-oil.html


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Read it long ago. Aside from the circular conversation about Amsoil products, dexos 2 being a marketing thing, and dealers using dexos 1 instead of 2, what in the thread were you thinking I should read? Is there a post number that caught your eye?



Tomko said:


> @dougc905 I suggest that you read this thread:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...30281-dexos2-equivalent-diesel-motor-oil.html


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Interesting info I discovered, GM has a part number for 5w-30 Mobil Super 3000XE. It is 88864041. When my brother looked it up at work it said it was future release. I'll be keeping my eye on it. My price would be under $6.50 a quart.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

CruzeDan said:


> Interesting info I discovered, GM has a part number for 5w-30 Mobil Super 3000XE. It is 88864041. When my brother looked it up at work it said it was future release. I'll be keeping my eye on it. My price would be under $6.50 a quart.


From July 2014: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...ssion/81898-gm-part-88864041-dexos-2-oil.html


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I have always just gone to the Chevy dealership and let them perform the oil changes. After the free ones, I continued going to the local Chevy dealership until I moved as the cost was reasonable. 

Once I moved the local dealers wanted way to much for an oil change. I then started working for Dodge so I no longer had to worry about it. I used Penzoil Ultra Euro L 5w30 which actually says Dexos 2 right on the box and is a full synthetic. My cost was under $6 a quart for a full synthetic and the parts department ordered the OEM filter from the local Chevy dealer.

I start working for Chevy on Monday and will just go back to using Dexos 2.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

Discovered Pennzoil ultra euro L 5w-30 (Dexos2) on the shelf at my local small town USA Autozone the other day. ccasion14:
They claimed I was the first to purchase, not flying off the shelf yet.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

theonlypheonix said:


> Discovered Pennzoil ultra euro L 5w-30 (Dexos2) on the shelf at my local small town USA Autozone the other day. ccasion14:
> They claimed I was the first to purchase, not flying off the shelf yet.


Thats good news, which AutoZone was this in NoIL??


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Just saw Mobile 1 at Wally Mart is now Dexos 2 approved (licensed).









Anybody know of any issues with using this?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruzator said:


> Just saw Mobile 1 at Wally Mart is now Dexos 2 approved (licensed).
> 
> View attachment 202489
> 
> ...


That doesn't make any sense to me. I almost think someone at the Mobil 1 plant made an error. I would not use without doing further research to make sure it is low SAPS.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I sent Mobil an email letting them know about this. i think it's kind of a big deal. I hope I am wrong, but if I'm right and people use this mislabeled oil in their cars, it could cause problems which would give our diesels an unfair bad rap.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

pacolino said:


> there you go:
> Mobil Super 3000 XE 5W 30 5 Liter MB BMW Ford GM VW | eBay
> 
> this is the ebay seller: Autoteile-oel.de
> ...


...see above, I'm using it for about 10000km now, no issues so far, I've noticed regens takes longer now.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

diesel said:


> That doesn't make any sense to me. I almost think someone at the Mobil 1 plant made an error. I would not use without doing further research to make sure it is low SAPS.


This picture oil is not dexos2, it's dexos1.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Cruzator said:


> Just saw Mobile 1 at Wally Mart is now Dexos 2 approved (licensed).
> 
> View attachment 202489
> 
> ...


It says "for Gasoline Engines" on the lable in the lower right corner... Does not seem to be a diesel specific oil so I'd steer clear of it...


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

pacolino said:


> ...see above, I'm using it for about 10000km now, no issues so far, I've noticed regens takes longer now.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


If regens are now taking longer, I'd call that an issue...


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I think that is dexos 1 and I use Mobil 1 super Xe or something like that it is dexos 2 and my Chevy dealer uses it and I have had zero problems in 12k miles of driving.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> If regens are now taking longer, I'd call that an issue...


I don't think so, the lower an oil sap concentration has, the longer regens takes. According to dealership this one is good for 12000km.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

pacolino said:


> I don't think so, the lower an oil sap concentration has, the longer regens takes. According to dealership this one is good for 12000km.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


So you mean it is going longer or more miles between regens, not that it is taking longer to do a single regen event???


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> So you mean it is going longer or more miles between regens, not that it is taking longer to do a single regen event???


I think it was some confusion in my message, so it takes more miles in between regens, but also it looks like the regen itself is faster, it burns faster

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

pacolino said:


> I think it was some confusion in my message, so it takes more miles in between regens, but also it looks like the regen itself is faster, it burns faster
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


That is a good thing then!!! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

dexos1 emblem is green. 

dexos2 emblem is blue.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tomko said:


> dexos1 emblem is green.
> 
> dexos2 emblem is blue.


And it also has a "1" or a "2" to also signify.

Looked at my two jugs of Mobil 1 in my basement, most definitely that logo which is Dexos 1.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The Mobil people basically said all that to me, and that the swoop makes it look like a 2. He said it caught him off guard at first. I still don't see it. Looks like a "2" to me.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

diesel said:


> The Mobil people basically said all that to me, and that the swoop makes it look like a 2. He said it caught him off guard at first. I still don't see it. Looks like a "2" to me.


If the logo is not blue then forget about it

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

diesel said:


> The Mobil people basically said all that to me, and that the swoop makes it look like a 2. He said it caught him off guard at first. I still don't see it. Looks like a "2" to me.


Diesel, thanks for sending the email. I haven't had a chance to get back on the forum this week. I stopped and looked at it, and I sure thought it was a 2. I didn't noticed the "FOR GASOLINE ENIGNES" nor did I know about the blue color. I will have to check it out again. Thanks to everybody for the input and information. I should of stopped and read the bottle, but I was in a hurry. I must say, I think it's a little deceptive.


----------



## Merchlewitz (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi all! I am planning on having my oil changed I'm currently just rolling over 59k miles. I was planning on picking up the oil/filter and having my local mechanic change it for me. I was thinking of doing the Mobil 1 ESP 5w30/5w-40. Will I be able to purchase the oil/filter at an O'Riley's or Napa auto, AutoZone? Also should I go with 5w30 or 5w40? Also I seen talk about 4.5 quarts and 4.75 quarts?


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Merchlewitz said:


> Hi all! I am planning on having my oil changed I'm currently just rolling over 59k miles. I was planning on picking up the oil/filter and having my local mechanic change it for me. I was thinking of doing the Mobil 1 ESP 5w30/5w-40. Will I be able to purchase the oil/filter at an O'Riley's or Napa auto, AutoZone? Also should I go with 5w30 or 5w40? Also I seen talk about 4.5 quarts and 4.75 quarts?



If you are buying Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 it is made in Europe and comes in 1 liter bottles. I found that is only sold at PepBoys around me, not the other major auto stores. The manual calls for 4.5L of oil (4.73 quarts). If you buy the 5w40 it could come in 1 quart bottles. 


This is why it is quite annoying in the US, considering every car on the road is really using metric measurements for everything. 


You can also try online and have the oil shipped.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

I found Penzoil Euro L 5W/30 (Dexos 2) at my local Autozone for about $8.50 quart, cheaper then Amzoil
from local Big R at $11.88 quart.

I've used GM Dexos 2 for first oil change, then Quartz for the next several changes, then Amzoil for two changes and now finally Penzoil. I like Penzoil the most as the engine seems to sound a little quieter and I get more miles to a fill up of DEF fluid ( must be a lower ash oil). :happy:

RockAuto for the engine oil filters, seems to have good price and availability along with quick delivery.


----------



## Merchlewitz (Aug 3, 2016)

Great find on the Pennzoil from AutoZone, after doing more digging I found that only deoxs 1 is available near me with Mobil. Not quite sure where I am going to find the oil filters around me. Also I think there may be some pepboys around the area I'm near St. Paul MN.


----------



## Merchlewitz (Aug 3, 2016)

Update: called all over couldn't find anyone locally with the oil/filters so I decided to call the dealership I bought the car from, they have ACdelco oil on hand with the ACdelco oil filter. The oil runs $8.32 a quart and the filter was $18.50, I also decided to buy a cabin air filter because I am not sure where. The last time this was changed either. The cabin air filter was $27.00. I noticed the most right air vent is not working, does anyone know or have a schematic on checking that out? Seems when turn the disc at the bottom no air flow happens at a which is crappy for the passenger because they only have 1 vent. On a second note is ACdelco a good brand? Has anyone had any experience with it?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Merchlewitz said:


> I noticed the most right air vent is not working, does anyone know or have a schematic on checking that out? Seems when turn the disc at the bottom no air flow happens at a which is crappy for the passenger because they only have 1 vent. On a second note is ACdelco a good brand? Has anyone had any experience with it?


You should start a new thread for the first question. As for the second one, I used the dealership (AC Delco) oil for the first 30K miles in my car, through the free oil change periods, and have had no issues.


----------



## TDChris2015 (Sep 7, 2016)

Is anyone currently using or has used in the past a VW 504/507 oil in their CTD? I still have 4 quarts of Castrol Edge Professional LL03 SAE 5W-30 oil left over from my Jetta TDI and can get about 24 more quarts of it for very little cost. I've asked a few dealerships about this and it all came down to warranty for them. My Cruze has about 86,000 miles worth of warranty left, so I'm not sure if using this oil is worth the risk.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

TDChris2015 said:


> Is anyone currently using or has used in the past a VW 504/507 oil in their CTD? I still have 4 quarts of Castrol Edge Professional LL03 SAE 5W-30 oil left over from my Jetta TDI and can get about 24 more quarts of it for very little cost. I've asked a few dealerships about this and it all came down to warranty for them. My Cruze has about 86,000 miles worth of warranty left, so I'm not sure if using this oil is worth the risk.


As long as it is a Dexos 2 oil I don't see why not to use it.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

TDChris2015 said:


> Is anyone currently using or has used in the past a VW 504/507 oil in their CTD? I still have 4 quarts of Castrol Edge Professional LL03 SAE 5W-30 oil left over from my Jetta TDI and can get about 24 more quarts of it for very little cost. I've asked a few dealerships about this and it all came down to warranty for them. My Cruze has about 86,000 miles worth of warranty left, so I'm not sure if using this oil is worth the risk.


You won't see dexos 2 on the container. Instead, look for ACEA C3. Our owners manual says that oil rated ACEA C3 is suitable.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

dougc905 said:


> You won't see dexos 2 on the container. Instead, look for ACEA C3. Our owners manual says that oil rated ACEA C3 is suitable.


It says but it will void your warranty. Lol

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Money saved on inexpensive oil is rarely money saved.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Seems like it meets specs. I used the Amsoil oil that met the C3 spec but not the Dexos2 and I've not had any issues related to oil


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

pacolino said:


> It says but it will void your warranty. Lol


You have proof of this? I'd like to know who it happened to.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

dougc905 said:


> You have proof of this? I'd like to know who it happened to.


As long as it meets the specs listed in the owner's manual (which it appears as if it does) you are fine.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

dougc905 said:


> You have proof of this? I'd like to know who it happened to.


My dealership denied service when I've tried to use a non dexos2 compliant oil, but hey maybe everyone else experienced something different. So I'm using Mobil1 dexos2 full synthetic that I bought from Germany, it's an excellent oil, so far all good.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

pacolino said:


> My dealership denied service when I've tried to use a non dexos2 compliant oil, but hey maybe everyone else experienced something different. So I'm using Mobil1 dexos2 full synthetic that I bought from Germany, it's an excellent oil, so far all good.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk



"Denied service" is a bit vague. Denied service as in denied a warrantee claim? Was it engine related? How did the type of oil get into the conversation?

Anyway, I bought my car from Addison on Erin Mills. Which dealer were you working with? I would phone up and ask the service dept "Is it ok to use acea c3 rated oil in my Cruze diesel?". In fact, I'll try to remember to do that tomorrow and report back.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

dougc905 said:


> "Denied service" is a bit vague. Denied service as in denied a warrantee claim? Was it engine related? How did the type of oil get into the conversation?
> 
> Anyway, I bought my car from Addison on Erin Mills. Which dealer were you working with? I would phone up and ask the service dept "Is it ok to use acea c3 rated oil in my Cruze diesel?". In fact, I'll try to remember to do that tomorrow and report back.


There was no warranty claim, just a regular oil change service, so it would void the warranty on the non dexos 2 oil I had at that time, it was a mobil1 acea3 complaint oil, so basicaly they didn't denied service but it would void the warranty. I'm curious if they'll accept your non dexos 2 oil, keep us posted and good luck.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

pacolino said:


> There was no warranty claim, just a regular oil change service, so it would void the warranty on the non dexos 2 oil I had at that time, it was a mobil1 acea3 complaint oil, so basicaly they didn't denied service but it would void the warranty. I'm curious if they'll accept your non dexos 2 oil, keep us posted and good luck.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


I suppose that's better than the other extreme where a dealer puts Dexos1 in our cars and never mentions it.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

diesel said:


> I suppose that's better than the other extreme where a dealer puts Dexos1 in our cars and never mentions it.


They didn't know what they were doing, that's the problem. Once my last free oil change is done no one else is going to touch my car other than me, oil change, brakes, filters etc.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigToe (Nov 5, 2016)

Managed to pick up these at Canadian Tire.. Had to go to two different stores, one had 2, another 3..


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

BigToe said:


> Managed to pick up these at Canadian Tire.. Had to go to two different stores, one had 2, another 3..
> 
> View attachment 209802


That's a good pick, for how much?

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigToe (Nov 5, 2016)

pacolino said:


> That's a good pick, for how much?


Not the cheapest but here is the link.. Castrol EDGE C3 5W30 Oil, 946-mL | Canadian Tire


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

pacolino said:


> My dealership denied service when I've tried to use a non dexos2 compliant oil, but hey maybe everyone else experienced something different. So I'm using Mobil1 dexos2 full synthetic that I bought from Germany, it's an excellent oil, so far all good.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


A dealership service department for a clear answer on cruze diesel specs is sometimes the equivalent of asking a cop for legal advice. It may be well intentioned but mis-informed. If it's ACEA C3 5W30 it will not void your warranty. No if's ands or buts and anyone who says otherwise is mis-informed. It states it clear as day as acceptable in the manual.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

BigToe said:


> Not the cheapest but here is the link.. Castrol EDGE C3 5W30 Oil, 946-mL | Canadian Tire


None in stock in my area, but great find. I have been looking for a local place to buy motor oil for this car since the day I bought it.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

pacolino said:


> That's a good pick, for how much?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


You-can-buy-this-on-amazon-in-5quart-jug-for-$-40-plus-shipping


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

castrol black acea-c3,5w30 that is in a 5 quart jug for $40 plus shipping, just bought 2.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

NHRA said:


> castrol black acea-c3,5w30 that is in a 5 quart jug for $40 plus shipping, just bought 2.


Unfortunately, amazon.ca doesn't have this available :-(

Castrol products are are extremely confusing. They seem to have a huge product range. I wonder if they are packaging for specific markets? Regardless, read the package carefully before handing over your money. If it doesn't say dexos-2 or acea c3, then it isn't.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/Castrol-Synt...&qid=1485015115&sr=8-2&keywords=acea+c3+5w-30


----------



## BigToe (Nov 5, 2016)

Nope.. Not available on amazon.ca.. Only place I have found it so far is in quarts at CT.. Stock is better now than a couple of months ago.. Thanks NHRA, but that link doesn't ship to Canada.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

did not realize you were canada, sorry


----------



## izedaman (Jan 5, 2017)

TDChris2015 said:


> Is anyone currently using or has used in the past a VW 504/507 oil in their CTD? I still have 4 quarts of Castrol Edge Professional LL03 SAE 5W-30 oil left over from my Jetta TDI and can get about 24 more quarts of it for very little cost. I've asked a few dealerships about this and it all came down to warranty for them. My Cruze has about 86,000 miles worth of warranty left, so I'm not sure if using this oil is worth the risk.


This oil should be fine since it is labeled ACEA C3. That is a requirement as stated in this thread.
I have been using this oil in my touareg for about 40,000m, and no issues, since its 507 spec (low ash)
Oddly enough I buy this from the VW dealer, aprox $8 a qt...


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I dont see an oil filter thread so here is some info.
I purchased the Wix WL10021 and the Hastings LF698 Diesel oil filters and they are both identical literally, even the made in Poland print and number on the filters. If you want to save some money get the HastingsLF698.
Cheers.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

If anyone is interested, I can compile a new list including oils and filters, their datasheets, and links to order them if available.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

May as well. Would be nice to have some updated information


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Alright, I'll work on it throughout the week.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank You XR that would be Awesome.
Cheers.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

Cruz15 said:


> I dont see an oil filter thread so here is some info.
> I purchased the Wix WL10021 and the Hastings LF698 Diesel oil filters and they are both identical literally, even the made in Poland print and number on the filters. If you want to save some money get the HastingsLF698.
> Cheers.


Not to rain on anyone's parade but Rockauto has the ACDelco for less then either the WIX or Hastings, any price difference must be due to the box! Maybe one can find a clearance on WIX or Hastings?


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

The OEM filter is cellulose and the WIX is a premium filter with Synthetic Fibers. I would much rather have the WIX or the Hastings, both design their filters to have extra dirt holding capacity plus better flow.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Next two oil changes will be Fuchs TITAN GT1 PRO FLEX SAE 5W-30 Dexos 2, C3 and MB 229.52 for extra fuel efficient engine oil. 
I am very curious to see how this oil does in my Cruze.
It was the same price as the Pennzoil Euro L.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

walmart.com now carries 5qt jug of 5w-30 Pennzoil EuroL Dexos2 for about $25 bucks. Ship to store should be free if it is not in stock locally, but thankfully mine does carry it locally. Everyone lives by a Walmart.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

BDCCruze said:


> walmart.com now carries 5qt jug of 5w-30 Pennzoil EuroL Dexos2 for about $25 bucks. Ship to store should be free if it is not in stock locally, but thankfully mine does carry it locally. Everyone lives by a Walmart.


Walmart s in the USA rock the house not so much in Canada. We have hardly any oil on the shelf. In my neck of the woods.


----------



## AlbertaDiesel (Aug 30, 2017)

OK - so Canadian tire has Motomaster synthetic 5W40 with the following specs:


Recommend for ACEA E7-08, E9-08 performance, Caterpillar ECF-3, Cummins CES 20081, 20076 AND 20071. Daimler 228.31, DDS 93K218, 93K215, 92K214. Mack EO-O Premium Plus 07, EO-N Premium Plus, EO-M Plus,Volvo VDS-4. VDS-3 and Renault RLD-3. Equipment recommending API CJ-4/SN, CI-4 Plus, CI-4, CH-4
Would this be ok for the Cruze diesel?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

AlbertaDiesel said:


> OK - so Canadian tire has * 5W40*...
> 
> Would this be ok for the Cruze diesel?


No to any 5W40, especially in the frozen north.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

AlbertaDiesel said:


> OK - so Canadian tire has Motomaster synthetic 5W40 with the following specs:
> 
> 
> Recommend for ACEA E7-08, E9-08 performance, Caterpillar ECF-3, Cummins CES 20081, 20076 AND 20071. Daimler 228.31, DDS 93K218, 93K215, 92K214. Mack EO-O Premium Plus 07, EO-N Premium Plus, EO-M Plus,Volvo VDS-4. VDS-3 and Renault RLD-3. Equipment recommending API CJ-4/SN, CI-4 Plus, CI-4, CH-4
> Would this be ok for the Cruze diesel?


I don't think this is an approved oil for our cruze diesels, it's not a dexos2 oil though.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlbertaDiesel (Aug 30, 2017)

I guess Can Tire is not an option for buying oil. I saw someone in this thread has found Penzoil that is approved, but they certainly don't have at the CT in my town.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Just saw that the 18' Equinox is coming with the new 1.6 Diesel. Hopefully if GM continues adding Diesel options that more retailers will start carrying dexos2 oil.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

Taxman said:


> No to any 5W40, especially in the frozen north.


Is this actually true as Amzoil claims to have an European 5W40 that meets DEXOS2 spec ??


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Taxman said:


> No to any 5W40, especially in the frozen north.


5w40 is appropriate for the 'frozen north'

the rest of the specs arent correct for the car


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

AlbertaDiesel said:


> I guess Can Tire is not an option for buying oil. I saw someone in this thread has found Penzoil that is approved, but they certainly don't have at the CT in my town.


napa in my hick town in bc (4000 ppl) has the pennzoil euro, try your napa


----------



## AlbertaDiesel (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks Boraz - I will do that for sure.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Found a local Auto Zone carries the Pennzoil LX 0W-30 now which is API SN and ACEA C3. But it's 10 bucks a quart. I'd consider running that for the MPG bump, but it's hard to justify over the $22 5 quarts at Wal Mart for the Dexos 2 5W-30 stuff.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

Some walmarts carry the 5 quart jugs of pennsoil euro, and some do not. $23 at ours.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

Just learned that Rowe has an oil with the Dexos2 spec. Rowe Synt RS DLS SAE 5w30. Made in Germany available in 5 liter and 1 liter bottles.

Currently working on importing it from Germany as it would be cheaper than Total's Dexos2(MC3 5w30). 

Will do an oil change with it as soon as I get some in and let everyone know my thoughts.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

For those who use Euro L, looks like there is a rebate...

https://kinjadeals.theinventory.com...4495?ks=streamshare&ks=nativestream#qw0tknmh7


----------



## chevyguy75 (Oct 13, 2018)

so I have a question because I can see that some of you diesel guys are geeking out on oils... lol.... I purchased my ECO 2.0 in 2014, and other than the oil that came with it from the dealer I have not wasted my time and money going to the dealer to buy their DEXOS2 oil. I see the huge list of compatible oils and that's great.... but my question is this: I've been using either Rotella T6 or Mobile1 full syn for all of my 89,000 miles. I like Rotella because it resists the acidic buildup in the oil and I can always find it on amazon or Walmart on the cheap In the gallon jugs. I have not noticed any faults from this oil, and a steady long life between oil changes. I did notice that the Rotella T6 gave between 1-2 months longer between oil changes when compared to the GM DEXOS.... but maybe I just drove it gently during that period, I'm no willing to purchase DEXOS rom the dealer at their prices. 
in your guys opinion or that of science..... what are the disadvantages of me running Rotella T6 /Mobile 1?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

The ECO is a 1.4T. Us Diesels run a 2.0 CTD. What exactly are you driving?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

chevyguy75 said:


> so I have a question because I can see that some of you diesel guys are geeking out on oils... lol.... I purchased my ECO 2.0 in 2014, and other than the oil that came with it from the dealer I have not wasted my time and money going to the dealer to buy their DEXOS2 oil. I see the huge list of compatible oils and that's great.... but my question is this: I've been using either Rotella T6 or Mobile1 full syn for all of my 89,000 miles. I like Rotella because it resists the acidic buildup in the oil and I can always find it on amazon or Walmart on the cheap In the gallon jugs. I have not noticed any faults from this oil, and a steady long life between oil changes. I did notice that the Rotella T6 gave between 1-2 months longer between oil changes when compared to the GM DEXOS.... but maybe I just drove it gently during that period, I'm no willing to purchase DEXOS rom the dealer at their prices.
> in your guys opinion or that of science..... what are the disadvantages of me running Rotella T6 /Mobile 1?


you dont have to use dexos2

you can use acea c3 compatible oils, they are plentiful

theyre low ash, specifically made for emissions systems....not using this type oil, youll clog your dpf sooner.

in what way did it give you 2 mos more life?


----------



## chevyguy75 (Oct 13, 2018)

boraz said:


> you dont have to use dexos2
> 
> you can use acea c3 compatible oils, they are plentiful
> 
> ...


Like I said, I only used DEXOS2 from the dealership once in 89,000 miles. my oil from the factory lasted about 5 months according to the computer. using Rotella the computer pushes the oil life out about 6-7 months. but that's just the computer, its not doing an oil analysis and giving a breakdown on the oil. only based on the cars computer is it lasting 1-2 months longer. where would I go to get a oil sample analyzed? that would be interesting to do a side by side comparison.
also, how would your oil type end up clogging your DPF unless your turbo is passing oil into the exhaust? all my diesel experience is Military related, we do not use DPF,DEF, or any exhaust sensors so that aspect is new to me. sh**, we use low grade 15w-40 in our motors and they are all turbo


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

chevyguy75 said:


> Like I said, I only used DEXOS2 from the dealership once in 89,000 miles. my oil from the factory lasted about 5 months according to the computer. using Rotella the computer pushes the oil life out about 6-7 months. but that's just the computer, its not doing an oil analysis and giving a breakdown on the oil. only based on the cars computer is it lasting 1-2 months longer. where would I go to get a oil sample analyzed? that would be interesting to do a side by side comparison.
> also, how would your oil type end up clogging your DPF unless your turbo is passing oil into the exhaust? all my diesel experience is Military related, we do not use DPF,DEF, or any exhaust sensors so that aspect is new to me. sh**, we use low grade 15w-40 in our motors and they are all turbo


yeah the oil life monitor in the car is just an algorithm, theres no sensor or anything testing the oil quality, you can reset the OLM and not change the oil and the monitor wont notice.

certain additives in oil create more ash than others, the specific class of oil specified for all dpf equipped machines have the additives that are lower in ash producing additives, so they create less work for the dpf...its just part of the combustion process.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

boraz said:


> yeah the oil life monitor in the car is just an algorithm, theres no sensor or anything testing the oil quality, you can reset the OLM and not change the oil and the monitor wont notice..


Yeah, it's going based on ambient temp, IAT, coolant temp, driving styles/routes/etc. It doesn't change due to different oil.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

chevyguy75 said:


> Like I said, I only used DEXOS2 from the dealership once in 89,000 miles. my oil from the factory lasted about 5 months according to the computer. using Rotella the computer pushes the oil life out about 6-7 months. but that's just the computer, its not doing an oil analysis and giving a breakdown on the oil. only based on the cars computer is it lasting 1-2 months longer. where would I go to get a oil sample analyzed? that would be interesting to do a side by side comparison.
> also, how would your oil type end up clogging your DPF unless your turbo is passing oil into the exhaust? all my diesel experience is Military related, we do not use DPF,DEF, or any exhaust sensors so that aspect is new to me. sh**, we use low grade 15w-40 in our motors and they are all turbo


Even modern Rotella oil is typically going to be "emission system friendly" or have "emission system protection". And as others have pointed out, that just means low sulphated ash content in the oil to protect the DPF. If you have an old bottle of it laying around look for something about low emissions or emission protection.

There is oil that gets into the combustion chamber, either passing by the rings or through the PCV system which vents back into the induction system. Look LSPI issues that Turbo GDI engines are having. That is 100% caused by oil in the combustion chamber, so much in fact that they had to change the oil specs to combat it. And vendors like Valvoline are now making oil specifically targeting reduced buildup on intake valves due to oil buildup.

Now, back to the Rotella oil. Because that oil has lower sulphated ash content, it's obviously not causing problems right now, but long term it could if it is clogging up the DPF due to having too much sulphated ash. The specs on that oil is <1.0% by weight where these cars require <0.8% by weight to meet the Dexos2/ACEA C3 spec. Over time that oil will cause DPF to clog being <1.0% sulphated ash is very close to regular oil.

Additionally, using 15w40 may provide good protection, but you're probably losing some MPG than you would running 5W30. Considering you can buy Pennzoil 5W30 Dexos2 at WalMart for $22, I don't see a reason for anyone to not use the correct oil in these.


----------



## chevyguy75 (Oct 13, 2018)

another question...... whats the big deal if the DPF gets "clogged" or "dirty"... isn't that what the DEF and the cleaning cycle is for? does this "filter" wear out?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

chevyguy75 said:


> another question...... whats the big deal if the DPF gets "clogged" or "dirty"... isn't that what the DEF and the cleaning cycle is for? does this "filter" wear out?


Short answer...higher ash content can potentially plug the DPF to the point where an “Active Regen” will no longer clean the DPF. This results in a trip to the dealership for an expensive “Forced Regen”. 

Long answer here: (courtesy of Wikipedia)

*DPF Maintenance*

Filters require more maintenance than catalytic converters. Ash, a byproduct of oil consumption from normal engine operation, builds up in the filter as it cannot be converted into a gas and pass through the walls of the filter. This increases the pressure before the filter. Warnings are given to the driver before filter restriction causes an issue with drive-ability or damage to the engine or filter develop. Regular filter maintenance is a necessity.[SUP][4][/SUP]
DPF filters go through a regeneration process which removes this soot and lowers the filter pressure. There are three types of regeneration: passive, active, and forced. Passive regeneration takes place normally while driving, when engine load and vehicle drive-cycle create temperatures that are high enough to regenerate the soot buildup on the DPF walls. Active regeneration happens while the vehicle is in use, when low engine load and lower exhaust gas temperatures inhibit the naturally occurring passive regeneration. Sensors upsteam and downstream of the DPF (or a differential pressure sensor) provide readings that initiate a metered addition of fuel into the exhaust stream. There are two methods to inject fuel, either downstream injection directly into the exhaust stream, downstream of the turbo, or fuel injection into the engine cylinders on the exhaust stroke. This fuel and exhaust gas mixture passes thru the Diesel Oxidation Catalyst (DOC) creating temperatures high enough to burn off the accumulated soot. Once the pressure drop across the DPF lowers to a calculated value, the process ends, until the soot accumulation builds up again. This works well for vehicles that drive longer distances with few stops compared to those that perform short trips with many starts and stops. If the filter develops too much pressure then the last type of regeneration must be used - a forced regeneration. This can be accomplished in two ways. The Vehicle operator can initiate the regeneration via a dashboard mounted switch. Various signal interlocks, such as park brake applied, transmission in neutral, engine coolant temperature, and an absence of engine related fault codes are required (vary by OEM and application) for this process to initiate. When the soot accumulation reaches a level that is potentially damaging to the engine or the exhaust system, the solution involves a garage using a computer program to run a regeneration of the DPF manually.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

chevyguy75 said:


> another question...... whats the big deal if the DPF gets "clogged" or "dirty"... isn't that what the DEF and the cleaning cycle is for? does this "filter" wear out?


filters wear out


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I recently read that GM is now recommending 0W-40 ESP Dexos 2 in all of their high end motors. Mobil 1 said that they are going to widely release this to the market soon. For guys without a WalMart close by, or if Pennzoil ever pulls their Euro L, this oil would make a good easy-to-find replacement. I may even switch to it during Winter months.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

I wonder if they will suggest that for the CTD. They seem to only suggest an xW-30.

The owner's manual says: 

"Viscosity GradeSAE 5W-30 is the best viscositygrade for the vehicle.* Do not useother viscosity grade oils such asSAE 10W-30, 10W-40, or 20W-50.* Cold Temperature Operation: In anarea of extreme cold, where thetemperature falls below −29°C(−20°F), an SAE 0W-30 oil may beused. An oil of this viscosity gradewill provide easier cold starting forthe engine at extremely lowtemperatures."

Will be interesting to see!


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I wonder if they will suggest that for the CTD. They seem to only suggest an xW-30.
> 
> The owner's manual says:
> 
> ...


Yeah, that is a good point that I did consider. The 14/15 2.0L only list 0W-30 as a low temperature viscosity to use. The newer 17/18/19 1.6L list 0W-40 as a low temperature viscosity to use. 

However, I looked at the Mobil 1 0W-40 ESP technical specs viscosity @100c. It's just high enough to be SAE 40 by a few 1/10ths. SAE30 is anything 12.5 or less. This M1 stuff is a 12.9. 
Now, if it were just about a SAE 50 (16.3 to 21.9) then I wouldn't, but I think it's close enough to use as a substitute for 0W-30 because it's so close.

And considering GM says 5W-30 is a substitute in the Vette's (street use) I think they are basically acknowledging this as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

Based on that it sounds like it would probably be fine to use in the Gen1s.

Like you said it's almost a SAE30 

Would be interesting to try!


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

Blackstone Laboratories







www.blackstone-labs.com


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Can’t find 1-Gallon Pennzoil Platinum Euro-L Full Synthetic 5w30 Dexos 2 at Walmart.com anymore...What the heck???

Used to find it all the time for +/- $25...any leads on other sellers close to that price?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> Can’t find 1-Gallon Pennzoil Platinum Euro-L Full Synthetic 5w30 Dexos 2 at Walmart.com anymore...What the heck???
> 
> Used to find it all the time for +/- $25...any leads on other sellers close to that price?


Found this deal on a 2-pack of 5-gallon jugs:









Pennzoil 550045201 Ultra Platinum 5 Quart 5w-30 Full Synthetic Motor Oil for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pennzoil 550045201 Ultra Platinum 5 Quart 5w-30 Full Synthetic Motor Oil at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

NAPA seems to be giving away their 0W-30 ESP right now. If you have a NAPA close by this is a great deal with winter coming. Picked up 10 myself https://www.napaonline.com/en/p/MOR124547


----------



## RandyF (Nov 26, 2019)

BDCCruze said:


> Yeah, that is a good point that I did consider. The 14/15 2.0L only list 0W-30 as a low temperature viscosity to use. The newer 17/18/19 1.6L list 0W-40 as a low temperature viscosity to use.
> 
> However, I looked at the Mobil 1 0W-40 ESP technical specs viscosity @100c. It's just high enough to be SAE 40 by a few 1/10ths. SAE30 is anything 12.5 or less. This M1 stuff is a 12.9.
> Now, if it were just about a SAE 50 (16.3 to 21.9) then I wouldn't, but I think it's close enough to use as a substitute for 0W-30 because it's so close.
> ...


I recently purchased a 19 Cruze diesel and fully intend to use Mobil 1 ESP 0w40, exclusively. Owners manual recommends 0w40 for cooler climates, but this oil should actually be better for all climates -- cold or warm. Meets Dexos 2 specs.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

RandyF said:


> I recently purchased a 19 Cruze diesel and fully intend to use Mobil 1 ESP 0w40, exclusively. Owners manual recommends 0w40 for cooler climates, but this oil should actually be better for all climates -- cold or warm. Meets Dexos 2 specs.


I still haven't been able to find it for sale anywhere at a reasonable price. Know where it can be found B&M? I'm currently running 0-30 ESP that I got at Naper for $5/quart as my winter viscosity.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Did my first change draining out the Mobil 1 0W-30 ESP. Still right on full after 7,100 miles. Guess it holds up at least as good as the Pennzoil Euro L with higher viscosity. I'll switch back to that at the next change after it has warmed up a bit.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Fellas - Rock Auto is now carrying Mobil1 0W-30 for a very fair price of $6.30 a quart. Good cold weather oil for those in cold climate. I ran 2 changes worth last winter.



More Information for MOBIL 124547


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

What's shipping though?
They had the brake lines I needed for my Silverado $20 cheaper than anywhere else....but there was $23 shipping and they would take 2 days longer to get than from Amazon.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> What's shipping though?
> They had the brake lines I needed for my Silverado $20 cheaper than anywhere else....but there was $23 shipping and they would take 2 days longer to get than from Amazon.


Right, but 0W-30 ESP is hard to find this affordable, even when factoring in shipping.

2 oil changes (10 qts) over the winter and 2 ACDelco filters would be $105 shipped to my house. Not bad considering that this oil is normally around $50 for 5 quarts shipped.

But what do you know, NAPA has another sale going on for their 0W-30 ESP. $5.49 quart free shipping to store. https://www.napaonline.com/en/p/MOR124547?


----------



## cruzegreaser (Jan 20, 2018)

In an effort to reduce build up in the intake manifold and EGR I looked at the ash level for various Dexos2 approved oils
usually list as:
Ash, Sulfated, mass%, ASTM D874 
.8 or so is usually the % listed.
I was using Pennzoil Euro L as it was mentioned by a seller as having the lowest ash content. 
Saw that Mobil 1 ESP ash content is .6 so I have made the switch.
Not sure how much the ash content will affect build up but I am looking at all avenues. 
Recently installed a catch can also. 
Thinking about water injection as well.

Any one have mods or tips on reducing the sludge build up?

Thanks


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

An oils ash content won’t have any effect on placque formation on the intake manifold or EGR. Oil vapor doesn’t contain any additives (ash). The hard placque you see on fouled diesel intake manifolds comes from oil vapor and soot which will harden as they mix.

Your fuel quality is the biggest factor in soot production. High cetane diesel with combustion improving additives can greatly reduce soot production, I’ve seen a reduction of 60-75% in my cars.

A filtered oil vapor recovery device like the Mann provent 200 plumbed to the PCV line and clean burning fuel will virtually eliminate all placque from the intake manifold.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Diesel4Ever said:


> An oils ash content won’t have any effect on placque formation on the intake manifold or EGR. Oil vapor doesn’t contain any additives (ash). The hard placque you see on fouled diesel intake manifolds comes from oil vapor and soot which will harden as they mix.
> 
> Your fuel quality is the biggest factor in soot production. High cetane diesel with combustion improving additives can greatly reduce soot production, I’ve seen a reduction of 60-75% in my cars.
> 
> A filtered oil vapor recovery device like the Mann provent 200 plumbed to the PCV line and clean burning fuel will virtually eliminate all placque from the intake manifold.


That's really interesting because I've always (except for 4 fill ups in 4 years) ran premium diesel in my CTD. Reading the other thread about EGR I've been tempted to take it off and clean it for preventative maintenance. I think that may do that and take some pictures to see what an intake looks like running premium fuel for most of the life of the car (from 30k to 145k miles).


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

BDCCruze said:


> That's really interesting because I've always (except for 4 fill ups in 4 years) ran premium diesel in my CTD. Reading the other thread about EGR I've been tempted to take it off and clean it for preventative maintenance. I think that may do that and take some pictures to see what an intake looks like running premium fuel for most of the life of the car (from 30k to 145k miles).


“Premium“ or “Top Tier” Diesel is a better product with improved properties however it’s not going to have the effects I’m talking about. I live in CA and we have the cleanest burning diesel in the country, yet the effects of combustion catalysts has been documented visually and with UOA. Specifically, fuel additives that contain Ferrocene or MMT based catalysts can have a dramatic impact on soot production. My experience comes from the impacts of MMT however all additive formulas are secret but it’s ingriendients can be deduced by multiple oil analysis reports showing Manganese which isn’t a wear metal.

I’ve read that the Mobil Synergy Supreme Diesel does contain catalysts however I’ve never used it continuously or done any testing with it.


----------



## Travis_cruze TD (Jul 6, 2021)

Diesel4Ever said:


> “Premium“ or “Top Tier” Diesel is a better product with improved properties however it’s not going to have the effects I’m talking about. I live in CA and we have the cleanest burning diesel in the country, yet the effects of combustion catalysts has been documented visually and with UOA. Specifically, fuel additives that contain Ferrocene or MMT based catalysts can have a dramatic impact on soot production. My experience comes from the impacts of MMT however all additive formulas are secret but it’s ingriendients can be deduced by multiple oil analysis reports showing Manganese which isn’t a wear metal.
> 
> I’ve read that the Mobil Synergy Supreme Diesel does contain catalysts however I’ve never used it continuously or done any testing with it.


I’m messaging you since it seems the thread you replied to me on got deleted. I went to multiple auto stores and couldn’t find a CK4 or CJ4 5w30 oil. Is there even one made in that viscosity? I think you recommended a different viscosity since my car is deleted but can’t look at the reply anymore. I ended up getting pennzoil platinum euro L 5w30 full synthetic motor oil since I needed an oil change.

in addition to that is there any specific fuel additives I should look at getting?


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Travis_cruze TD said:


> I’m messaging you since it seems the thread you replied to me on got deleted. I went to multiple auto stores and couldn’t find a CK4 or CJ4 5w30 oil. Is there even one made in that viscosity? I think you recommended a different viscosity since my car is deleted but can’t look at the reply anymore. I ended up getting pennzoil platinum euro L 5w30 full synthetic motor oil since I needed an oil change.
> 
> in addition to that is there any specific fuel additives I should look at getting?


I said in the other post which was deleted, you can use diesel 10w30 and 5w40 oils in these cars. I’ve used 10w30 and 10w40 in mine, and suggested you stay away from 15w40 as it’s too heavy. There are a few CJ and CK 5w30 diesel oils, however 10w30 is much more common. 10w30 is good to -22F.

I use Amalgamated TDR-FL as a fuel additive, been using it for years. Works very well at improving combustion and controlling soot. Numerous Used Oil Analysis in different engines show it’s effects. I order 5 gallons every couple years from the manufacturer.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Diesel4Ever said:


> I said in the other post which was deleted, you can use diesel 10w30 and 5w40 oils in these cars. I’ve used 10w30 and 10w40 in mine, and suggested you stay away from 15w40 as it’s too heavy. There are a few CJ and CK 5w30 diesel oils, however 10w30 is much more common. 10w30 is good to -22F.
> 
> I use Amalgamated TDR-FL as a fuel additive, been using it for years. Works very well at improving combustion and controlling soot. Numerous Used Oil Analysis in different engines show it’s effects. I order 5 gallons every couple years from the manufacturer.


Since the other thread was removed (bad information) I'm responding to this post again for any new/existing users in this thread. Do not follow this gentleman's advice unless you are deleted. If you have a stock config, use 0w-30 or 5w-30 Dexos 2 or ACEA C3 oils only.

He's going to respond to my post and say that I'm wrong, which is fine, and my response to that now is to remind people to use the oil that the owners manual tells you to use. You can find it for $25/5 quarts at Wal-Mart, and only a little more expensive online.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

BDCCruze said:


> Since the other thread was removed (bad information) I'm responding to this post again for any new/existing users in this thread. Do not follow this gentleman's advice unless you are deleted. If you have a stock config, use 0w-30 or 5w-30 Dexos 2 or ACEA C3 oils only.
> 
> He's going to respond to my post and say that I'm wrong, which is fine, and my response to that now is to remind people to use the oil that the owners manual tells you to use. You can find it for $25/5 quarts at Wal-Mart, and only a little more expensive online.


If you were part of the other discussion, you would know Mr. @Travis_cruze TD has a modified emissions system and was confused because he thought Dexos 2 and Dexos 1 Gen 2 were the same thing. In this context you are wrong, however your fear of drifting away from what the manufacturer recommends is noted.

With that said, CK-4 and CJ-4 oils protect your engine better and are capable of long drain intervals, I'm working towards 15K mile oil changes myself accompanied with oil analysis. Also worth noting is the superior soot handling and low wear metals observed with real HD diesel oils. They are superior to C3 and Dexos 2 in every way.

My 2014 Cruze and 2017 GMC Canyon Diesel both require 5w30 Dexos 2 and I've been running 10w30, 5w40 and 10w40 CJ-4 in them for over 70K miles. CJ-4 and Ck-4 are designed for ULSD and modern diesel emissions systems with DPF, EGR and SCR so 100% compatible with the Cruze, Colorado and Canyon diesels.

We're all adults and can make our own decisions. It costs $400 to clean my DPF. I'd rather use the best oil that provides the most engine protection possible and just clean out the DPF when necessary, than make a sacrifice to use C3/Dexos 2.


----------



## Travis_cruze TD (Jul 6, 2021)

Diesel4Ever said:


> If you were part of the other discussion, you would know Mr. @Travis_cruze TD has a modified emissions system and was confused because he thought Dexos 2 and Dexos 1 Gen 2 were the same thing. In this context you are wrong, however your fear of drifting away from what the manufacturer recommends is noted.
> 
> With that said, CK-4 and CJ-4 oils protect your engine better and are capable of long drain intervals, I'm working towards 15K mile oil changes myself accompanied with oil analysis. Also worth noting is the superior soot handling and low wear metals observed with real HD diesel oils. They are superior to C3 and Dexos 2 in every way.
> 
> ...


After looking online and at multiple auto stores around me, I have decided to go with shell rotella T6 5w40 full synthetic motor oil that I can get for about $6/L. My plan is to do a full drain of the dexos2 to the new rotella T6 and change oil every 8k miles possibly 10k.

Are you changing the oil filter every 15k with your oil or are you doing it sooner? I am currently using the car quest premium oil filter. Will that be good for longer oil change intervals or should I get something else?


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Travis_cruze TD said:


> After looking online and at multiple auto stores around me, I have decided to go with shell rotella T6 5w40 full synthetic motor oil that I can get for about $6/L. My plan is to do a full drain of the dexos2 to the new rotella T6 and change oil every 8k miles possibly 10k.
> 
> Are you changing the oil filter every 15k with your oil or are you doing it sooner? I am currently using the car quest premium oil filter. Will that be good for longer oil change intervals or should I get something else?


Im working my way up to 15K using oil analysis. My last was 13k and everything looked great. This one will be 14k followed by 15k. There is plenty of alkalinity with the oil I’m using to go the distance.

I only use AcDelco oil filters. No idea.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

You'd think after 160k miles of owning this car, I'd have this figured out. What do you guys do for the oil filter cap in such a weird location?

I've been using a long handled ratchet with a flexible head and a oil cap socket. It works pretty well but I have to put a piece of paper towel in between the socket and the cap so it fits tighter. I go in from the engine compartment. The flexible head sometimes causes it to fall off the cap so it's a little irritating but I don't have a better solution.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Where did you get the idea that *Pennzoil Pennzoil Platinum VX SAE 5W-30* "meets the specs" for the diesel Cruze? It is neither Dexos2 or ACEA C3 oil.

It's also stupid to have it on the list as* PENNZOIL PLATINUM® EURO *is Dexos2 & ACEA C3 oil. 
See updated comment.


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

VX is an old oil but technically is a C3 oil.


http://imgur.com/YavIEfl

Good luck ever finding it anymore though.

Also, Euro is not Dexos2 or C3. Euro L is though, that why it is on the list, right below VX.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Detrious said:


> VX is an old oil but technically is a C3 oil.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/YavIEfl
> ...


His link goes to Pennzoil Platinum, instead of VX so someone could think that oil is acceptable. He should probably strike it if it's discontinued. Is Pennzoil Euro that's not C3 or Dexos2 still sold? If not the list should be cleaned up with an intro that clearly states the oil must have Dexos2 or ACEA C3 compatibility.


----------

